# What colour possibilities would there be?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

56.25% - Bay Roan
25.00% - Chestnut (Red) Roan
18.75% - Blue Roan

So you're going to end up with a flashy little foal.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just a reminder to test your own mare for at least LWO and HYPP. Once you know her status you can then tell if you need to ask for the stallion to be tested too. Remember that frame can 'hide' on a horse, and you often can't tell if a horse is H/N for HYPP either. Running those tests for your own peace of mind and to ensure you have a healthy foal is really in your best interests.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought homozygous roans did not exist. Am I wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

christabelle said:


> I thought homozygous roans did not exist. Am I wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha. Yes.  It is entirely possible to have a horse that is homozygous for roan.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Just googled it, Your right. I read once that they thought homozygous roan was leathal in utero due to the percentage of roan/non roan foals and lack of a homozygous individual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

P, did you use the color calculator website? I got different results.

Bay roan = 87.89%
Chestnut roan = 6.25%
Blue roan = 5.86%

Either way, bay roan is the best bet, though flashy is guaranteed :wink::lol:.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

smrobs said:


> P, did you use the color calculator website? I got different results.
> 
> Bay roan = 87.89%
> Chestnut roan = 6.25%
> ...


If you put "Unknown" for everything, it screws up all of the results. I put heterozygous for everything (when possible) because it's more likely. Homozygous would change it even further, but yeah. Someone mentioned a while back that the Unknown option changes results, so I messed around with it and it makes a huge difference sometimes.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry guys, I have no clue about no such thing as homozygous for roan. That's just what the owners said the genetic test results showed, they also gave the veterinarians number if we wanted to call to talk about the stud, so I might just have to do that, because if that's the case, that just seems a little odd...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Homozygous roan just means that he will always pass down the roan gene and all of his foals will be roans.


----------

